# Feeding question - is sweet feed ok?



## BaconsFort (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello, 
I have 6 baby goats (3 Boers and 3 Pygmies), 8 weeks old. A vet came to band the 3 boys and mentioned that grains were dangerous for the boys because of stones that are too hard to pass for the males because of their narrow urethras, but ok for the females. He said he has seen deaths due to stones, which the boys cannot pass and their bladders explode (surgery is $2,000). We are new goat owners. We have 5 adult females and 6 babies (3 are boys). They graze in our pasture all day - grass, hay...and eat the leaves off the pines and other trees and bushes. I have been giving them sweet feed at night when they come in as a snack, but the vet said to not do that for the boys anymore. Any thoughts? I want to make sure they are getting what they need, but certainly don't want to hurt them! I do not have the boys separated...they are with their mamas and sisters and sleep with them in the stable at night. 
Thank you for your help!:2cents:
Leslie


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, you could switch to a pelleted feed.
Our wethers get a little grain although it is not a sweet feed & they didn't get banded till around 12 weeks so their urethas are more developed.
Maybe next time you can wait a little longer & do it yourself, it is one of the easier things to learn.:2cents:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

You can also ammonia chloride to the boys' grain and that will help reduce the risk of stones. Pardon me if that's the wrong spelling


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty close Fiber Chick, it's ammonium chloride & good point!


----------



## BaconsFort (Nov 21, 2013)

OK thank you both! I will look into pellets. We did not band them yet. Someone will do it for us, soon, though. I'm so sad for the boys! I don't want them to be in pain!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Pretty close Fiber Chick, it's ammonium chloride & good point!


Lol thanks! Had a brain fart there


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Pasture, hay and browse is more then enough for non working goats. Unless you are milking the dams, a good alfalfa hay is more then enough for them. A bit extra grain for dams feeding kids is ok. Though telling someone they dont need to spoil their goats is like telling em they dont need to breath  But your vet is spot on and good to hear he is knowledgeable. Wethers should be on ammonium chloride regardless just as a precaution. Can mix 3 lbs of it with 50 lbs of their loose mineral mix.


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

We have a wether who is a year old in a few weeks. Where would I find the ammonium chloride? Should I give it to him now?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You said you are just feeding a little when they come in. That shouldn't hurt anything. And keep in mind that pellets feed is made from grain.... A handful of sweetened just to keep them coming to you isn't going to hurt.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I get AC from Hoeggers.


----------



## BaconsFort (Nov 21, 2013)

OK - thank you, all. I didn't know about the ammonium chloride. I went to Southern States, but they didn't have it. I also need to find a way to get minerals to them. I need some kind of feeder off the ground because they just step in it. 

Thanks for all of your advice!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

BaconsFort said:


> OK - thank you, all. I didn't know about the ammonium chloride. I went to Southern States, but they didn't have it. I also need to find a way to get minerals to them. I need some kind of feeder off the ground because they just step in it.
> 
> Thanks for all of your advice!


Ammonium chloride is in MannaPro minerals. DuMor goat pellet also has AC. Dont give the wethers much grain though.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

paula2138 said:


> We have a wether who is a year old in a few weeks. Where would I find the ammonium chloride? Should I give it to him now?


You can get it at Jeffers Pet Supply.


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Ammonium chloride is in MannaPro minerals. DuMor goat pellet also has AC. Dont give the wethers much grain though.


I believe this is the mineral we leave out for them, I'll have to check.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

But Im thinking the Manno Pro mineral wouldn't have a sufficient amount of the AC in it to support the health of the bucks/wethers cause its safe for the does too. I could be wrong here though.
I add the AC to the bucks PM meal , they eat it right up now


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For the minerals I have a bucket that hangs on the fence. If you have a tractor supply or something like that in the horse area they should have all kinds of different types that hang on the fence.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not a lot of AC in those products. Whatever you decide on using, either put it in the barn or under a cover. If the minerals get wet, they clump and most goaties wont touch it.


----------

